
UC Berkeley Launches Center for Human-Compatible Artificial Intelligence - apsec112
http://news.berkeley.edu/2016/08/29/center-for-human-compatible-artificial-intelligence/
======
vonnik
I find Russell's assumption that machines will learn _good_ behavior from
humans to be incredibly naive. History is a nightmare from which we cannot
escape, as Joyce said. A robot exposed to news and general human behavior
today would learn to lie and kill just as well as it ties knots. I hope he has
a better plan than that.

~~~
AlexMennen
I think the idea is that the machines are supposed to learn what humans want
from human behavior, and then help humans get what they want their own way,
rather than imitating human behavior.

------
intrasight
Was just discussing with my wife (teaches user-centered design) that some in
the HCI profession will be migrating to this.

------
freddealmeida
Anyone have any good Arxiv research papers on this inverse DRL?

